# Horrifing music and sound effects...free



## stev1955 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

cool, that's a nice collection of halloween sounds. thanks for the share!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks!!! That's great


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes , thanks a lot.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Melty, got any good ones for clogging at the up coming Halloween cheese wheel shin-dig dance.....?!   ( Nothing Too scary, not sure if my weak heart can take it ).................


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks. Great sound effects


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the share.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

I just noticed your tag "cheese wheel Uber lord" HILARIOUS!! For you DL ill make sure you have the BEST and most special sound effects for the festival of Cheese! I am getting my sounds ready for the "Motor City Cheese-o-rama". I amin contension for the "king of all cheese" crown. Ill keep you updated on my progress....

Cheese....lol


----------



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks! Some good sounds there!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Glad I could help!! Take all you like! (but eat all you take)...


----------



## Bliss3333 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the links..... I can never have enough Halloween tracks...!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks so much Melt. Thats great!


----------



## ronin80 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm impressed! Thank you for these awesome tracks.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 9, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Oh....Candyman...thank you very much MD211!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow thank you!  They sound so eerie!!


----------



## dogueman (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the bad ass sounds!!!


----------



## HeyTodd (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you, meltdown!!


----------



## kms1979 (Oct 22, 2009)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

_Wow!! you got some great sounds right hear,,i would be happy to put this in my home haunt! thank you very much_


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

you guys are all welcome! ill bump this as were down to the wire and im sure others need some serious sound effects for their haunt!


----------



## Papa_K (Oct 15, 2008)

*My own mix*

I put together a sound that I'd like to share with ya'll. It's my own mix of sounds I stole.

If you'd like to make some of your own you can download some software like Audisity. Not exactly sure where it is but if you Google it you can download it for free. Doesn't do midi's but you can combine like mp3's and wav's together like I did on this compilation.

I'd test it first to make sure I didn't infect you with a virus.

http://www.kenisky.com/frank/Downloads/halloween-theme-song.mp3

I'm only going to leave it there till Monday then remove all traces of it, forever so no one will be able to get it ever again as it will be dead and gone.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you! I used one of your compilations and one of your scream tracks for my save the date video for this years party! Exactly what I was looking for-thanks!!


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Excellent share,thanxxx!

I remember searching like H*ll for halloween sounds last year & ended op buying a ****ty cd,& only a few weeks here on this great site & I have wicked sounds to scare those kids there freakin' eyes out of there heads


----------

